# Delta "25919" "Lewiston" 2-handle faucet review



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well this one is tough for me to admit as I hate Delta but this is a darn good 2 handle faucet. There, I said it. :icon_redface:

It has a built in foam seal for the base( no need for caulk or plumber's putty ). The finish seems to very thick. The packaging was very good. While I have my reservations on plastic pop-ups, this one seems to be very thick walled and may even be fiber reinforced. The "threadless" shank on the pop-up means you don't need to apply pipe dope (I did anyway though just out of habit) to keep it from leaking and it installs in seconds.

I do have one complaint. I don't like the flimsy plastic push rod on the pop-up actuator. It feals realy cheap and seam like it might break if used frequently.

The thing that I like the most about this faucet is the fact that it's one solid hunk of brass from the supply tube threads to the aerator threads. It's HEAVY! You could bludgeon someone to death with it and I like that in a faucet :thumbsup:

I give it 4.5 pipe wrenches out of 5 (only because of the cheap plastic push rod)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh You put in one of the Homer Specials with the plastic drain...:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh You put in one of the Homer Specials with the plastic drain...:laughing:


According to Delta's website, It is exclusively from *LOWE'S* or special order to your supply house. It also says discontinued.

http://www.deltafaucet.com/bath/details/25919.html


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I still prefer a brass pop-up, but I've yet to have a single problem with the plastic ones. 

Delta 2 handle faucets are almost too reliable....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> According to Delta's website, It is exclusively from *LOWE'S* or special order to your supply house. It also says discontinued.
> 
> http://www.deltafaucet.com/bath/details/25919.html


Okay Lowes or, HD not much difference in my mind...

They both use that plastic crap drain...:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It was a customer supplied install. Yeah, I'm not fond of plastic pop-ups but this one seemed pretty sturdy. Takes like 10 minutes to install this faucet. It's scary quick to install.



Redwood said:


> Ahhh You put in one of the Homer Specials with the plastic drain...:laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I still prefer a brass pop-up, but I've yet to have a single problem with the plastic ones.
> ..


I've had some problems with the plastic pop-ups on some old moen, but that was long ago. I guess those first impressions are worth alot.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've had some problems with the plastic pop-ups on some old moen, but that was long ago. I guess those first impressions are worth alot.


Yeah, I still shy away from them although I've found that there is cheap plastic and quality plastic so time will tell on that.
Nice looking faucet, tho.

_Edit: I should mention that when they first came out with the plastic holdown nuts I wa s abit miffed. Now I see them as a godsend! (Easy in - easy out!)_


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Those drains SUCK! There I said it, had more than one supplied by the HO that leaked.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Where did it leak and why?



Choctaw said:


> Those drains SUCK! There I said it, had more than one supplied by the HO that leaked.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

On the threads when I tightened up the nut. Ended up with pipe dope all over the threads and the rubber washer on the bottom of the lav to make it stop.

Seemed like the threads were cross threaded from the factory, faucet is nice though.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I always put some putty on the gasket that meets the bottom of the sink. I learned that will solve them odd leaks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The threads are not sealing threads on that design. They sit below the gasket completely. The only purpose they serve is to lift the gasket cup up into the lav drain hole to compress the gasket. Putting pipe dope on the threads serves absolutely no purpose. Now, if you put some on the shank of the pop-up drain where the gasket sides up into the drain hole then that could help.



Choctaw said:


> On the threads when I tightened up the nut. Ended up with pipe dope all over the threads and the rubber washer on the bottom of the lav to make it stop.
> 
> Seemed like the threads were cross threaded from the factory, faucet is nice though.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I always dope the shaft and the rubber gasket. I've found that this almost eliminates any chance of having a leak with a pop-up, plastic or brass.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.deltafaucet.com/customersupport/documentation/25919LF.html?document=ts&documentIndex=0

Looks like they will continue to make the Lewiston as the lead free 25919LF. Unlike many of their single handle faucets, they are not switching to pre-attached plastic supply lines. They mention stainless steel lined shanks. That must jack the price up! 

I don't know what the spout was on the old one, but for sure the new one will NOT be a cast brass spout. Probably hollow with a copper or plastic water passage.


----------



## Jessedog11 (Feb 6, 2016)

You may need to lube up the Mack washer on the very bottom, sometimes as you tighten them the washer twisted a little. the Pipe dope prevents that and allows the washer to be compressed without kinking/twisting. plus use some Putty, softened up slightly to make it more pliable. Do not over tighten or nut WILL split. Worse case, go buy a Gerber pop assembly. fair priced and much better quality.


----------

